# Striped Japanese Rat Snake with a sore bum



## Kumanyoko (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm very alarmed to find my Striped Japanese Rat Snake has a swollen nasty looking area around his cloaca. His name is Aristotle, 4 years old. I recently got back from my hols in Australia after leaving him with a friend to find he had a nasal discharge, raspy breathing when he eats and a swollen cloaca area. He's my first snake.

Anyone got any ideas? I wanted to take him to the vet (who doesn't have much idea about snakes, this being Japan, no surprise) but he's closed for two days.


----------



## Kumanyoko (Sep 30, 2006)

I forgot to ad the nasal discharge has stopped.


----------



## Jason (Sep 30, 2006)

looks nasty, i would get him to the vet cause it looks like he needs to go on some antibiotics, also clean his enclosure to remove any parasites ect. then make sure he is kept in a nice warm enclosure so he can be comfortable, but i seriously think he need some antibiotic for that swelling, maby even some cream of some sort. good luck and hope it gets better.
welcome to the site aswell, how did you like it down here in australia?


----------



## Kumanyoko (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks. Will be off to the vet on Monday.

I'm Australian and I work in Japan. If I was in Oz I wouldn't be admitting to having a Japanese snake that's for sure


----------



## krusty (Sep 30, 2006)

does not look good mate,you will have to try and find a vet.


----------

